# DIY background free for someone to complete



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I started this DIY background and went with another setup to complete my tank. I put alot of hrs into it but don't have the drive to finish it anymore. I think it would make a great addition to someones tank. It is large enough to occupy a good amount of space in a 90 gallon tank. Contact Rob (416)908-7935


----------



## Nomad67 (Apr 2, 2010)

What is it made out of and what are the dimensions of it? 
It look awsome, might fit my 70 Gal with a bit of work.

Dave


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice DIY background...looks like carved styrofoam


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

This would be perfect with my 90 gallon. Where can I met you? send me a PM. I was planning on making a diy 90 gallon background a couple of weeks ago but never got to it. This would be great motivation.


----------

